

Is Java the new COBOL? Yes. What does that mean, exactly? (Part 1)  - edw519
http://berlinbrowndev.blogspot.com/2008/06/is-java-new-cobol-yes-what-does-that_14.html

======
st3fan
I'm a little tired of pointless Java rants so I won't comment on the thing. I
did find one thing in the article that I think is good advice to anyone using
any random platform or language:

"If the language doesn't have the particular feature, there is nothing
preventing you from using a combination of general purpose languages in your
architecture."

S.

~~~
berlinbrown
I didn't think it was THAT pointless. And I didn't mean for it to be an anti
Java post. In fact, I was really targeting the "Software" developers that will
only consider working with one general purpose language. I even see developers
not even taking the time to work with scripting languages like python, perl,
or ruby for basic tasks and have to fall back on Java.

"random platform or language". I didn't think the languages I mentioned were
random. Most of them mentioned are mature and have a rich set of libraries
especially for small or medium sized applications. Plus, I was trying to
comment on "Java is the new COBOL" as opposed to selling other languages.

I actually may try to do that in "Part 2".

